# Is Youtube Working In Alpha 3?



## petetsai (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi all, my youtube has corrupt video playback but I'm not sure if its the version of youtube or the alpha 3 update that caused it? Can anyone confirm if thier video is working properly and what version, I'm testing landscape and my audio playback is fine but the video is playing but corrupt visually. thanks!


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

No apparent issue for me.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

Its working fine for me?? Tested both dolphin and YouTube app. Updated to a3 a few mins ago


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Working but only in landscape mode. Weird!


----------



## speederd (Oct 14, 2011)

No issues here.


----------



## nickmv (Aug 26, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> Its working fine for me??


----------



## xoomzoom1020 (Nov 23, 2011)

Having same issue...Video in YouTube app works only in landscape mode...


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

Youtube has always only worked on landscape mode for cmtouchpad so far even during previous versions

no news here


----------



## cacopr (Oct 10, 2011)

Was working fine for me on a2, but not now with a3


----------



## cacopr (Oct 10, 2011)

petetsai said:


> Hi all, my youtube has corrupt video playback but I'm not sure if its the version of youtube or the alpha 3 update that caused it? Can anyone confirm if thier video is working properly and what version, I'm testing landscape and my audio playback is fine but the video is playing but corrupt visually. thanks!


I went into cwm, did a wipe galvin, wipe cache and reinstalled the a3 zip file. That fixed my corrupted video playback in YouTube.


----------



## petetsai (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I got mine working by booting back to webos, which makes no sense to me, but he video corruption I was experiencing did go away.


----------



## cacopr (Oct 10, 2011)

KaliKot said:


> Youtube has always only worked on landscape mode for cmtouchpad so far even during previous versions
> 
> no news here


Mine has been working in landscape and portrait with a2 and now with a3.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

cacopr said:


> Mine has been working in landscape and portrait with a2 and now with a3.


We are talking about the app not the site.


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

In portrait mode, I only get audio with blank video. rotating it to landscape, I do see the video.

Alpha3


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

lukeskywacko said:


> In portrait mode, I only get audio with blank video. rotating it to landscape, I do see the video.
> 
> Alpha3


Its been like this for me since 2.1

Doesn't really bother me tho, I prefer to watch in landscape anyways


----------

